# Carrollton KY, Lenny, M - Need Rescue been Pulled



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is Lenny. He was the large scared boy in Carrollton , KY's high kill shelter that was posted about 3-4 weeks ago. I had a rescue step up so I pulled him from our high kill county shelter. I placed him in boarding kennel until the rescue could come get him. Sadly, I have NOT heard from that rescue since so we are back to square one with trying to find a rescue to take him. 


Lenny is just a big ole sweetheart. He has learned the routine here very quickly. Gets along with most dogs, not sure about cats. Loves to play with my 10 yo grandson. He is crate trained and doesn ' t go to the potty in his kennel run. I have spring break coming up and need to move him into a reputable rescue. Please help Lenny.










If you can adopt or rescue Lenny, please contact: [email protected]


Tammie L Crawford
Carroll Co Animal Support Director
502.732-6040
My Petfinder sitewww.petfinder.org/shelters/KY150.html


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Better pics? Age?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't have anything then that here is the other pic she posted









I will give an e and see what she says.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Face pic would be great. He looks sable or black and tan and just need some info. Age?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I e'd her and lets see what she says, there are also 2 pups and 1 female listed here, here is the link http://www.kycentral.org/howyoucanhelp.htm#341099294 but they are not listed on the shelter site so I e'd her for more information on those 3 dogs too before I list them.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link - there is also a black and tan shepherd on there - is that one also around still? The listing has no name but says housebroken and pts when hold is up.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes, I e'd her about that too, it said euth was Mon and Tues for these guys, I have this site bookmarked to review for Urgents, but I hadn't looked at it recently, I have to keep a mental note. I hope to hear from her and will let you know.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

OK here is what Tammy, the AC officer say.

The 2 pups, died last week, not euth they think parvo
The adult female on the site, has a rescue but if they don't come through she will let me know so then I will post her.

Here is the info about Lenny, if you are interested please contact Tammy she got back to me very quickly by e-mail. 

I can get some more pics this week. He is in my boarding kennel as the rescue that stepped up for him backed out after I pulled him. He is a very sweet dog, learned the routine very fast. I haven't had him with other dogs yet as I am full from spring break.He won't go potty in his kennel. He is not a barker. He actually woos instead. LOL Likes my 10 yo grandson. 

Tammie L Crawford
Carroll Co Animal Support Director
502.732-6040 [email protected]


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Love those sable dogs. I hope Lenny can find a great home or a reputable rescue.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is really cute. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## kaelinfamily (Feb 16, 2009)

Just for the record, Tammy is not the Animal Control Officer. She is a local rescue volunteer. I have worked with her in the past. She is very helpful and tries hard to keep dogs in their county shelter from being put down.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Gotcha, she has in her siggy support, btw the female GSD rescue did fall through will post her too.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

This is a typical arrangement for shelters in KY but one that may not be familiar to those further north - most of our shelters down here don't have computers and are very understaffed (there may be one person taking care of 100 animals and doing animal control) so - if there's any done at all - the rescue coordination (answering emails, taking pics, maintaining Petfinder, screening groups etc) is typically done by volunteers who partner with the shelter to help. I don't know Tammy personally but she and I (and Cheryl above







) are all members of a KY-wide rescue and shelter group. I know she works really hard trying to help a lot of animals against unbelievable odds.

I remember this guy from before - He was super urgent and a group stepped up for him so he was pulled but then I guess they backed out (something else that happens too often unfortunately). As I recall, there were some other pictures with the original post where he was in his kennel but I don't know if I still have them (or if they were really any better). If I'm remembering correctly he's got soft ears but otherwise looks like a sable or a high mix. Not unlike Lauri's Sasha. Seems like a very nice dog! I hope someone can help him.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone can help and get him out of his boarding situation?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

He does look like a high PB if need to be removed go ahead.
Here are updated pics from Tammy, she said there have been no offers of help for him, I did e her and ask her what would happen if he wasn't helped, I will await her e-mail


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any help for this boy?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump
Tammy said he would stay boarded, not a good situation for any dog


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------

